

November Sprint app (slightly late): Go Scoring Camera for Android - jimrandomh
http://www.goscoringcamera.com/

======
jimrandomh
I started this project back in November, for [Launch an App
month](<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398>). Needless to say, I
didn't make the deadline, but I ended up with an app anyways. This is actually
the second release; there was an earlier release at the end of December which
was really just a beta to collect some training data for the machine learning
algorithm.

It's currently free for the first 7 days, and $10 after that. Please try it
out and provide feedback. I may experiment a bit with the price and the trial
period; I couldn't come up with a way to arrange A/B tests for those, so
they're basically just guesses.

English only for now, but Japanese and Chinese translations will be coming
soon.

